# mini needs help



## n2minis (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry if this is not in the right place or even allowed, if so to both just delete.

Thought someone could help this mini is Tenn. so she is not taken to another sale.

She is listed on dreamhorse in the for sale as a mini in Tenn.

Not sure if the poster has the mini or just trying to help, as she is asking someone to hopfully rescue but a fee of $300 is involved.

Possible injury, defect and mini could be pregnant.

Maybe someone in the area could see what is going on and help this little girl.


----------



## wendy4mini (Aug 18, 2005)

I didn't see the ad. Can you PM me with the information?


----------



## Princessjj97 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi! I'm the one with the add on dreamhorse message forums. The mini mare isn't mine she is at a trader's farm. I have been working with him to place another mare he has there and at the last auction he went to he bought this little mini mare. She is a palimino pinto. Very small (I haven't measured her). She has a very calm sweet personality and is just the nicest little thing. She has an underbite as well as one of her back legs is shorter than the other. I'm not sure whether it was a genetic or an old injury that has now healed. She is in no way lame (she ran from me when I tried to get her out of the mare pen she didn't want to leave the other horses) Apparently at the sale they were told she was exposed to a " 24 inch mini stud red and white" She has not been confirmed to be in foal. She holds the leg a little forward but when standing you cannot tell (she just looks like she's resting it) Her feet are horrible! The fronts are very long and dished out at the bottom. She just needs a home where she can be a happy little yard ornament for the rest of her life. I'd like to find her a home with someone experienced in mini's because she may be bred. But a good home is the most important thing and quickly before this guy decides to sell her off at another sale. I hate to think of her going to the sale again because you just never know what's going to happen. My name is JJ and my e-mail is [email protected] . I check often and would love to find this girl a home.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 18, 2005)

hi

can you email all the info on her?? what part of tennessee??

[email protected]


----------



## Princessjj97 (Aug 18, 2005)

You've Got Mail! JJ


----------



## fourhorses (Aug 21, 2005)

Princessjj97 (and OP!),

Thank you for your concern over this mare. How very kind of you.


----------



## Princessjj97 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks! I'm working on one horse at a time. I can't take them living in an apartment but through the internet I can find people that can! This guy has really worked with me and allowed me to find the ones I really don't want to go to a sale (not that I want any to there are just so many. I try only a few at a time because I have to pay the gas and expenses for driving 35 miles one way) This one is really cute! JJ


----------



## fourhorses (Aug 21, 2005)

Princessjj97 said:


> Thanks!  I'm working on one horse at a time.  I can't take them living in an apartment but through the internet I can find people that can!  This guy has really worked with me and allowed me to find the ones I really don't want to go to a sale (not that I want any to there are just so many.  I try only a few at a time because I have to pay the gas and expenses for driving 35 miles one way)  This one is really cute!  JJ


Well, the guy deserves a pat on the back because he cares. And if you ever need help please don't hesitate to ask. One horse is one horse that will be forever grateful. It does matter.





Thanks for the heads up n2minis... OP=original poster just in case you thought I forgot about you!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 22, 2005)

If CMHR gets her I can keep her til she foals out and then we can find her a home. I have a wonderful farrier that works with my dwarfs and I am sure he can probably help this girl........just let me know.


----------



## cdfarm (Aug 23, 2005)

I can help this little girl out. I'm in west TN. Just email me with the info.

Cheryl


----------

